# RAMS



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

today i found out a few things i didnt really want to hear, i have to cycle my tank for a month, buy drift wood, and then buy the rams that are $12 ea. i dont like waiting and dont know what to do for the 30 day with just a crowntail betta in it. can any body tell me what i could do in those 30 loooong days.

thanks for the ideas


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

What size tank is it? I don't think the Rams and the Betta are going to get along.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

betta dont get along with anything really, they either kill everything off or get killed by a stronger fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i have to strongly disagree with you BurgerKing, i have seen more bettas live with other fish fine then not, as long as the fish doesnt eat the bettas fins, or doesnt have long pretty fins like him, they are normally fine, i have seen them live with things like neon tetras and all those just fine.

though i wouldnt keep them with cichlids, cichlids usually like to eat fins


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

no no no im just cycling the tank with him right now he isnt going to stay with the rams


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 12, 2008)

Get some filter media from a friend with a established tank to make the cycle process much faster.. At times instant. With out the filter media it took my 29g around 6 to 8 weeks to cycle with 4 zebra danios.

I even tried Bio-Spira with no luck.


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

i though that bio spira would cycle the tank in 24 hours.


----------



## projectcam95 (Sep 12, 2008)

I did too. They stopped producing it early this year. But some stores still have some left. So I might of gotten a old one or something..


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

If you take the media from an established tank your tank will be cycled in a matter of hours vs days. Also grab a handful or two of gravel and toss it in. Insert Rams....enjoy!


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

could i go to a pet store and ask them for some gravel? would that work?


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

If they would give you some...yes that would help. The filter media is what you could really benefit from. You have to be careful where you get it also. There's still the concern of disease. But, yes....the gravel would help the cause.


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

personally, I wouldn't take gravel from a LFS -- too much disease potential. If you can find some from a personal tank, that's a different story. Biospira has always worked for me. The refrigerated version has been replaced by a non-refrigerated version, is my understanding. You should be able to find that at a LFS or online. This will allow you to cycle quickly, but you have to add fish slowly so as not to overwhelm your fledgling bacteria colony.

you can amuse yourself in the meantime by buying plants and landscaping your tank in a way that rams will really appreciate . . .


----------



## alyaj06 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok thanks


----------

